# Steven Seagal vs Bruce Lee vs Chuck Norris vs Van Damme



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

100% serious, realistic fight. Fighters in their prime.


Who takes it? My bet goes to Steven Seagal, he has lethal stuff. And he has a good size advantage. However, Chuck is no slouch in the size department and has sufficient skills.

Bruce is totally outmatched in size and strength and his skills don't make up for the gap. Van Damme is also a bit small.


----------



## I3igAl (May 18, 2011)

Are they all in their prime ? Because there are huge age gaps beetween those guys. 

Chuck Norris is a 6-time Worldchampion and Ex-Elitesoldier so I'd go with him. Only if he's in his prime because nowadays he's over 70-years old.
Why is Vandamme small? I would've said he's is about as tall as Chuck Norris. Slightly below average. I'd guess about 178. 
And if he's in his prime he's much more muscular than the mentioned ones. He also took part in some European Championships. And looking over his records at wikipedia 20:2. By the way he's 177. He also is going to star fighting this November so don't underestimate him.

Don't know much about Steven Seagal, but isn't he a pacifist, who never fights? And wasn't he critizized not to be able to perform most of his stuff in real life. On the other hand he still has a size advantage.

About Bruce Lee, well I don't believe the hype about his superhuman skills. He also is the smallest contestant. Therefore I think he would probably not be victorious.


----------



## Superrazien (May 18, 2011)

Lee wins due to better speed and far better technique.


----------



## Succubus (May 19, 2011)

Lee speedblitzes


----------



## Ky Hakubi (May 19, 2011)

I agree that Lee would win, however I do think it would be with mid-difficulty.


----------



## Ciupy (May 19, 2011)

Aikido is useless so Seagal is out,Van Damme is just a dancer that got his face caved in by an amateur boxer in my hometown,so the fight is between Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris.

Now,the fantasy version of Bruce Lee would win but the fight between the real Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris would probably go to Chuck,a guy that actually has proven that he can fight in a ring and has a size advantage.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 19, 2011)

Chuck norris has actual combat accolades, Bruce Lee is an unknown. There's a lot of hype behind this man some of which if not most false. There was a nice thread here about Bruce Lee, I'll find it if I can in the metadome.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2011)

I thought Steven Seagal didn't actually have any martial arts experience and just made most of the stuff up for his movies?

Van Damme is really a dancer with minor martial arts experience so he's not a consideration here.

Really comes down to Bruce Lee vs. Chuck Norris in their primes.  Personally I'd lean Chuck Norris but they're both rather over hyped to be honest.


----------



## Teach (May 19, 2011)

Seagal is a legit aikido BB.


----------



## Akatora (May 19, 2011)

Didn't Bruce train Chuck?


the only one alive who know the answer to this is Chuck himself and he'd likely say Bruce out of memory even if he had won


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Steven Seagal isn't a fake martial artist. He actually helps coach/train Lyoto Machida and Anderson Silva.

Now what he actually teaches them (if anything) is up for debate. But the fact is that he is in their gym doing something.


----------



## I3igAl (May 19, 2011)

> Didn't Bruce train Chuck?
> 
> 
> the only one alive who know the answer to this is Chuck himself and he'd likely say Bruce out of memory even if he had won



No Chuck Norris started his training at the military. 
However I once watched an interview wih Chuck Norris on youtube(to lazy to search for it at the moment), where he stated tohave trained together with Bruce for a few moth, during the time their movie was made.
When the interviewer asked him if he beat Bruce Lee he smiled and answered something like this: "Bruce Lee was good, really good. On the other hand I was a trained professional. But then again he was REALLY good. So who knows."

If Seagal is really as good as the others in here he'd probably win.


----------



## Havoc (May 19, 2011)

Why are people saying Van Damme was just a dancer? 

He had 22 kickboxing fights, with 20 wins, all from ko/tko.

Black belt in shotokan, knows muay thai, and european kickboxing.

Wtf are you people talking about?


----------



## eHav (May 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Steven Seagal isn't a fake martial artist. He actually helps coach/train Lyoto Machida and Anderson Silva.
> 
> Now what he actually teaches them (if anything) is up for debate. But the fact is that he is in their gym doing something.



he teaches them motherfucking epic front kick ko's !


----------



## Ciupy (May 19, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Why are people saying Van Damme was just a dancer?
> 
> He had 22 kickboxing fights, with 20 wins, all from ko/tko.
> 
> ...



He had his ass handed to him from an amateur boxer in my hometown so no,I don't think much of him.


----------



## Havoc (May 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> He had his ass handed to him from an amateur boxer in my hometown so no,I don't think much of him.


When was this?

Was it under boxing rules?

Why is there no record of it?

I'll take recorded info over your hearsay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Why are people saying Van Damme was just a dancer?
> 
> He had 22 kickboxing fights, with 20 wins, all from ko/tko.
> 
> ...


Because they're ignorant to his kickboxing history, obviously. I wasn't, otherwise I wouldn't have included him. Like I didn't include Jackie Chan--he's not a real fighter.




Havoc said:


> When was this?
> 
> Was it under boxing rules?
> 
> ...



I heard something about him getting into a bar fight or something and got beaten pretty bad. Maybe that's it. That doesn't really prove anything though.


----------



## Ciupy (May 19, 2011)

Havoc said:


> When was this?
> 
> Was it under boxing rules?
> 
> ...



It was a barfight a couple of years ago when he was filming some movie in my town.

He entered a bar with a couple of his friends,ordered some drinks and started hitting on women,including a couple who had their boyfriends along with them.

One of them didn't like that,an argument started and Mr. JCVD spent the night at a private hospital.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

You realize that JCVD is around 50 years old now, right?


----------



## Ciupy (May 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You realize that JCVD is around 50 years old now, right?



Of course,but that was about 6 years ago and he lost to a no-name.


I confess however that I did not know about his fighting career.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Ok?

You know how easy it is to knock someone out? Especially if it's a sucker punch. And most especially if they are an amateur boxer that actually knows how to throw a punch.


----------



## Ciupy (May 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ok?
> 
> You know how easy it is to knock someone out? Especially if it's a sucker punch. And most especially if they are an amateur boxer that actually knows how to throw a punch.



Of course,it's just that I'd have expected more from a guy that actually has an 18-2 KO victory score and actually starts the shit..

At least he should have expected  that the situation would become..violent.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It was a barfight a couple of years ago when he was filming some movie in my town.
> 
> He entered a bar with a couple of his friends,ordered some drinks and started hitting on women,including a couple who had their boyfriends along with them.
> 
> One of them didn't like that,an argument started and Mr. JCVD spent the night at a private hospital.



Too many variables at a bar fight, how much was JCVD drinking, did the other guy use a weapon, did he catch him from behind. It's pretty easy to get fucked up when other party whacks in the back of the head with a beer bottle. 

On topic I'm inclined to give the victory to JVCD his resume isn't great but it greater than Bruce's and Seagal's, with regards to Chuck Norris I am in the dark.



> Of course,it's just that I'd have expected more from a guy that actually has an 18-2 KO victory score..


This is why people think Bruce could beat up 6 people with baseball bats. I don't think people realise that all men bleed the same.


----------



## Ciupy (May 19, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Too many variables at a bar fight, how much was JCVD drinking, did the other guy use a weapon, did he catch him from behind. It's pretty easy to get fucked up when other party whacks in the back of the head with a beer bottle.
> 
> On topic I'm inclined to give the victory to JVCD his resume isn't great but it greater than Bruce's and Seagal's, with regards to Chuck Norris I am in the dark.
> 
> ...



Well,the story is that they just got there,at the Bamboo club,and ordered drinks.

He had a sudden craving and started hitting on the ladies..even the ones that had companionship.

One guy got pissed and asked him to stop,at which point JCVD called him a "gypsy" and that's when shit started.

They did say that it was a one-on-one fight and started by JCVD (that being the reason he didn't filed a police complaint).



> This is why people think Bruce could beat up 6 people with baseball bats. I don't think people realise that all men bleed the same.



Dude, I can perfectly understand that an actor/martial artist's dramatic persona on screen is just that,fiction,unlike others..

But still..

A dissapointment as well.

It's irrational,but it's the same kind of thing that I would have felt if I'd heard that Ali got the stuffing beat out of him in some random bar fight with some nobody.


----------



## Havoc (May 19, 2011)

So a 50 year old drunk JCVD got knocked out by an amateur boxer.

Supposedly.

Anyway, a prime JCVD was a european kickboxing champ.


----------



## Ciupy (May 19, 2011)

Havoc said:


> So a 50 year old drunk JCVD got knocked out by an amateur boxer.
> 
> Supposedly.
> 
> Anyway, a prime JCVD was a european kickboxing champ.



How do you think he would have faired against Chuck Norris?


----------



## Havoc (May 19, 2011)

No     clue.


----------



## I3igAl (May 19, 2011)

was it this incident? I don't speak Spanish but the year is the same you mentionend and I can detedt the words "club bamboo" in the article twice and the year also is the same you mentioned.

He is also said to have been knocked out by this guy 

Seagal has always been involved in fights pretty often. He is known for attacking Paparazzi all the time. And he also wanted to start a fight with Steven Seagal at a party at Silvester Stallone IIRC. Seagal being a pacifistic buddhist stayed true to his philosophy and refused to fight him.


----------



## Ciupy (May 19, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> was it this incident? I don't speak Spanish but the year is the same you mentionend and I can detedt the words "club bamboo" in the article twice and the year also is the same you mentioned.
> 
> He is also said to have been knocked out by this guy
> 
> Seagal has always been involved in fights pretty often. He is known for attacking Paparazzi all the time. And he also wanted to start a fight with Steven Seagal at a party at Silvester Stallone IIRC. Seagal being a pacifistic buddhist stayed true to his philosophy and refused to fight him.



Yes,the club Bamboo incident,and it's not Spanish,but Romanian.


----------

